

From Zero to a Million Users - Dropbox and Xobni lessons learned - puente
http://www.slideshare.net/adamsmith1/from-zero-to-a-million-users-dropbox-and-xobni-lessons-learned

======
briandowner
A 63 slide deck may seem long but the short captions and descriptive pictures
make this a very useful presentation. Lots of new ideas and some great
reminders of the things we know we should be doing more often. Bravo!

------
brlewis
I saw this the first time it was submitted -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1318781> \- but I don't think the
significance of slide 39 hit me then. It shows a simple home page in an early
beta, which Dropbox then figured still wasn't simple enough.

------
lordlarm
Interesting to be remembered that Dropbox submitted their app here at YC.
(URL: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863>)

